# Suche ME Beschreibung



## FlorianK. (26. Dez 2006)

Hallo 
Bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach ner gescheiten Beschreibung von Java ME. Ich such einfach en art e-learning book indem alle Klassen kurz beschrieben sind und allgemein die Syntax von ME erklärt wird vll. mit Beispielen nur wichtig : auf Deutsch ich komm mit der Englischen Version von Sun nicht so zurecht. Ich hoff da gibts was. Wenn nicht kann mir jemand en billiges Buch empfehlen des nich unbedingt 1000 Seiten hat lieber kurz und gut beschrieben.
Danke und schöne Weihnachten und Feiertage schonmal im Vorraus :###


----------



## Oskar (27. Dez 2006)

Schickes Buch zu dem Thema ist von einem Herrn Schmatz (heisst wirklich so) und heisst J2ME Java 2 Micro Edition. Bietet einen sehr guten Überblick über die Materie. Ist allerdings nicht gaaaanz so billig wie ein online e-Tutorial, dafür aber in Deutsch verfügbar.

Hier gehts zu Amazon.

Cheers


----------



## Halunken-Joe (27. Dez 2006)

Das Buch von Schmatz wurde mir auch empfohlen (im Regal lagen noch fünf andere, die der Händler aber nicht erwähnt hat) . Gerade vor ein paar Wochen ist die neue Ausgabe (die zweite) erschienen.  
Hier geht es zu Lehmanns, da ist die Seitengestaltung etwas augenfreundlicher realisiert.


----------

